# Circuito de disparo para un chopper



## criscob83 (Dic 1, 2005)

Como puedo hacer un circuito de disparo para un chopper de 4 cuadrantes quiero algo que sea muy sencillo cuento con un moc741 y un 555?


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

Que es un chopper de cuatro cuadrantes?

Podrías explicar que es lo que es.


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 12, 2005)

un chopper o pulsador es un convertidor cd-cd ya hice lo que necesitaba muchas gracias de todas maneras


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 12, 2005)

Un chopper también es un circuito que te maneja 4 contactores automáticos para controlar la velocidad de giro, parada y el sentido de rotación en motores DC o para controlar la corriente de armadura en motores steppers. En inglés, "chopper circuits" se utiliza para denominar cualquier circuito o componente que haga una función de "switcheo" o conmutación.

Usos:
Convertidores DC-DC.
Variadores de frecuencia.
Amplificadores "switcheados" o conmutados.
Motores DC.
Fuentes de poder "switcheadas" o conmutadas.

Un ejemplo anexo:

En el primer anexo pueden ver un chopper de 4 cuadrantes para control de motores DC. 
Rarm, Larm y Earm tipifican a un motor DC con sus parámetros de armadura.

En el segundo, un switch es controlado de acuerdo a la intensidad de corriente que circula por él.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 12, 2005)

de hecho eso fue lo que hice un control de giro de un motor (hice un control como el de una lavadora que girara para los dos lados) y utilicé 4 transistores tip47 y todo salio muy bien por eso no tuve problema


----------



## Albert_vila (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Estoy tratando de montar un motor cc en una tabla de madera e incorporar ruedas al eje de rotación del motor. Con esto no tengo problemas, pero solo consigo una velocidad constante. Me gustaría poder variar la velocidad con facilidad y me han comentado que debería usar un chopper. En fin, no tengo ni idea de que es un chopper ni tampoco de como montarlo, agradecería muchísimo si alguien pudiéra ayudarme.


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Sep 10, 2007)

estoy desarrollando un chopper de potencia 200a , decearia algun circuito de control utilizo, transsitores bipolares de potencia ya que los tengo, ojala sea con un pic 16 f877.


----------



## MARQUILLOS (Jun 3, 2008)

necesito un variador de velocidad de motor dc , mediante chopper con igbt y entrada pwm optoaislado, que incluya protecciones


----------



## washimosfet (Ene 17, 2010)

alguien podria mostrarme alguna curva característica de algún chopper??..o una curva de algún circuito aplicativo..para poder distinguir como convierte cd a cd..acaso cambia su voltaje??..les agradezco de ante mano


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola washimosfet

Con un poco de esfuerzo, aquí encontrarás lo que buscas.
http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=Chopper+de+4+cuadrantes

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

